# Turning Help



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Keep it simple. When you turn, remember your balance body position. So your knees are bent, back straight, and you're looking where you want to go. With that, all you want to do is rotate your upper body and your lower body will follow and remember to keep your weight even between both feet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Keep it simple. When you turn, remember your balance body position. So your knees are bent, back straight, and you're looking where you want to go. With that, all you want to do is rotate your upper body and your lower body will follow and remember to keep your weight even between both feet.


someone suggested getting my board detuned, would you recommend this?


----------

